# Nc?



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Anybody been to NC lately? The graphs show the water 
level dropping. Might go this weekend.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Joe,,, where ya been? 
1 1/2 weeks ago,,, We landed about 30 fish in two hours and at noon it just stopped cold!!! I/ we wish you were down there on the water w a fish finder,,, just to PROVE that the fish left!! Hard to believe the way they shut down.
Rivarat called today and said that most of the gaits were still open.
HOPEFULLY they'll start closing the WV side next week.
Even though, I'm guessing the flow should be about right for your boat this week end. We're hoping that you can find 'em and give us a thumbs up report.
Good Luck jer


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

WV lock was still open as of 5:30 pm today. A friend called and was told their gonna close it in the morn. Don't hold your breathe on that!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll give the lockmaster a call before I go.

Let you know what happens.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm willing to take my boat out for a trip to fish below the NC locks if someone with more experience wants to guide me and kick in some gas money. I have a 16.5' Alumacraft w/50hp tiller plus bow trolling motor. I'm available this Saturday after noontime, or early day Sunday, or anytime Monday. 
Doboy and I went once, but didn't do much, but that was late summer. I'm looking to learn about this nice stretch of river.

Shoot me a PM if you are interested.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Go for it,,, ATTA-BOY!


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

The gate is closed. Just went by


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Joe,
I do believe, and Doboy and I both talked about this,(and wondered where you were???) if you would've been at the end of the lock wall for the past 2 wks, you would've smacked their little behinds....to fast on WV side and slack on the OH side...IMO, ideal conditions for that spot, I do believe


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The gate/wicket is now open! Just talked to one of the gate keeepers and he said he had to open the wicket on the WV side. Don't know when he'll close it again....just tellin' ya the facts people! Was really lookin' to fish the WV side tomorrow too! I'll be there (somewhere...OH/WV) regardless!!!


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

was there today the last gate was closed the second and third open. Fishing was a little slow. Did see a feww big Walleyes on swim baits from the bricks.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea was there yesterday, 6 open, 5 closed....but *VERY *slow.(like today!) Know 2 people that were there today and told me how slow it was!


----------

